
Show HN: Spotifyd – A spotify daemon - simonpd
https://github.com/Spotifyd/spotifyd
======
tiernano
If this works as expected (and i plan on trying it out this weekend) it would
lead the way to being able to add Spotify Connect devices to existing Stereo
systems cheaply (a Raspberry Pi and possibly an external sound card)... Do the
Pis still have crappy Stereo Audio? i remember the first (and possible second)
gen ones being bad... not sure about the newer ones...

~~~
dfgldjglj
To repurpose your old stereo with a raspberry today, just run
[https://github.com/mikebrady/shairport-
sync](https://github.com/mikebrady/shairport-sync) on it :-)

This way you can send any audio from laptop/phone to the stereo over lan.

Not sure why you would want to limit yourself to the service of a single
provider. (What value does Spotify Connect add, if any?)

~~~
rahimnathwani
Shairport-sync is great for iOS clients, but I know of no way to stream the
audio from my Pixel to my Pi.

~~~
d76d673dsysuy
For Android, or any other Linux based situation, you can just use PulseAudio
for this.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5-phFVfZnQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5-phFVfZnQ)

~~~
rahimnathwani
Thanks! Very interesting. But it's not a good fit for me.

The source for the app used in the video is here: [https://github.com/ford-
prefect/pa-output-switcher](https://github.com/ford-prefect/pa-output-
switcher)

That repo links to a page about building an AOSP firmware image which uses
pulseaudio:
[https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Ports/A...](https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Ports/Android/)

I don't want to use a custom firmware image. I like the firmware provided by
Google, and the monthly security updates. If I were to switch to a custom
build of AOSP, I'd need to sideload Google Play Services (by downloading it
from a source I trust less than I trust Google) and would also no longer get
security updates.

------
aaachilless
I think I think this is pretty cool, but I'm not sure if the reasons I think
it's cool are valid. For example, I can imagine a jukebox app for parties or
bars accessible via SMS, but I can't tell if Spotifyd actually enables such an
app. Furthermore, if Spotifyd does enable such an app, would that app be
impossible without Spotifyd?

I glanced at the readme, but it looks like it's written for someone who
already knows why they wanted an open source Spotify client.

Regardless of all the above, good work!

~~~
Nullabillity
Seems like sp[0] (from the README) could be a pretty decent basis for what you
want.

That said, AFAIK it's not technically legal to use regular Spotify in a public
space. Spotify Business[1] seems to use a separate client, no idea whether
that's instead of or in addition to the consumer ones.

[0]:
[https://gist.github.com/wandernauta/6800547](https://gist.github.com/wandernauta/6800547)
[1]: [https://www.soundtrackyourbrand.com/spotify-
business](https://www.soundtrackyourbrand.com/spotify-business)

------
andor
This is cool.

Is there a way to trick Spotify into streaming AAC like on the Chromecast?

Sad to say it, but Spotify's AAC streams sound much more atmospheric than
their Vorbis. Could be different low pass filters.

